# New mold



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent a mold back to lurecraft cause the bait was too big for my likeing, heres the bait the new mold produces


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like something I saw in an adult store.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

That is a kiler worm for a shakey head or spinner bait trailer!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pick for a new mold. Looks like a zipper worm, I used to use them constantly in the green pumpkin charteuse tail color.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

that or blue with a white tail for contrast


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice Addict!  

Looking good!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go Mr. BassAddict, keep up the good work


----------



## redbug (Feb 5, 2008)

That was a favorite style worm i used on the nock when I had my tin boat if you can find that style worm in a Xmas weenie color you've got it made

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

yea kinda does look like a zipper lets see your take on witches tit, lol opps they changed the name to witches "t". good lookin baits keep em commin


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

redbug said:


> Xmas weenie color





slim357 said:


> witches tit



???? Please elaborate guys post a sample pict up


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

the one on top is what the top of it looks like and the second one is what it looks like from the bottom


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

is that a hand pour? or did u get em from one of the big bait companys?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 5, 2008)

Green Pumpkin with a Chartreuse Tail would be killer!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

there zipper worms i think roboworms makes them, or they did. Ok they are def robo worms


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

Color compare


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

lookin good now lets see it with char tail


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

Ill work on it tomorrow, tonight shinerman is pouring a batch of sticks for you guys that I mixed last night, my color is too light anyway


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

its a little lighter but who knows might be better, cant wait to see the two color pours


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

heres what i got done today.


----------



## little anth (Feb 6, 2008)

those are some sweet lookin baits


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking real good there JDbaits.com!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Shhhhhhhh Esquired its only a work in progress


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lookin good man!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

nice work man those thinks are lookin good


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking Great!


----------

